# penn fathom and senator rod



## azerake (Jul 22, 2012)

anyone out there use penn star drags for surf fishing? im looking at the fathom for shark. anything really big too.


----------



## WDE (Jul 24, 2012)

I've got a Battle 8000 and love it. I pulled in a 5 footer with it last week. If you like spinning reels I would recommend it.


----------

